# Meet and Greet in Vacaville, CA



## ashen (Mar 25, 2014)

Just found this group on Meetup.com and It will be my first one. 
Its on Thursday May 21st at 4pm I'll post the link.

http://www.meetup.com/Anxiety-And-Social-Phobia-Meetup/events/222593169/

Hope some of you guys can make it


----------

